# 3,5 Klinke in den USB Anschluss gesteckt!



## Briefklammer (28. Januar 2015)

Schönen guten Abend,

 

mir ist gestern Abend leider ein kleiner und wahrscheinlich fataler Fehler passiert  

 

Ich habe in meine USB-Buchse den 3,5mm Klinken Anschluss meiner Kopfhörer gesteckt und nun gehen beide auf der rechten Seite platzierten Buchsen nicht mehr.

 

Durch Google bin ich zwar auf mehrere ähnliche Beiträge in diversen anderen Foren gestoßen aber dort wurde beschrieben das es dadurch den kompletten Laptop lahm gelegt hat und es aufs Motherboard zurück zu führen war.

 

Könnte mein Problem auch mit dem Motherboard zu tun haben?

 

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Ogil (29. Januar 2015)

Was genau ist jetzt Deine Frage?

 

In den meisten Faellen ist es so, dass hinter dem USB-Anschluss ein USB-Transceiver sitzt, der sich in den meisten Faellen auf dem Motherboard befindet. Vermutlich hast Du mit dem Klinkenstecker einen Kurzschluss verursacht und vermutlich ist dadurch der USB-Transceiver-Chip beschaedigt worden.


----------



## Keashaa (29. Januar 2015)

Ziemlich bescheidener USB-Port. Eigentlich sollte hinter jedem USB-Port ne Spule sitzen, die die Platine vor Kurzschlüssen bewahrt. Wenn die Spule kaputtgeht, ist dann zwar der USB-Port erstmal nicht mehr nutzbar, aber wenigstens zerlegts dabei nicht den Rest vom System...


----------



## squats (29. Januar 2015)

Hub nutzen wenn du mehrere Ports brauchst, Hauptsache Notebook funktioniert noch


----------

